
Israel's IIBR completes development phase of Covid-19 antibody - chrisnwasike
https://www.jpost.com/health-science/iibr-completes-development-phase-of-covid-19-vaccine-626913
======
lbeltrame
Very light on details. There was at least in the press a similar announcement
on a vaccine candidate (probably the one mentioned in the article) a month and
a half ago, then little else (to my knowledge).

